# #1



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

Yeah I did it I am number 1 on the top 10 posters.
Vuron I won you.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

Damn I didn't realize I was a prize!

Besides if we are talking total posts between multiple IDs I still own you!

Whore!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm losing 4400 posts.  I'm not even going to _try_ to compete.  Wankers.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

You mean we're losing 4400 posts PCat don't you?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2002)

I'll be in this race as soon as these boards are running; not now.


----------



## Martin (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm not going to even try to compete.


----------



## angramainyu (Jan 11, 2002)

Can we change the test of that page to say "top ten people who need to get lives" or something?


----------



## Vuron (Jan 11, 2002)

With a board like this isn't a statement like that kinda redundant?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 12, 2002)

I am so not going to try to win that.

And when the boards go live, Colonel Hardison is going to win, anyway.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 12, 2002)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *And when the boards go live, Colonel Hardison is going to win, anyway.   *



Or Piratecat. Or Caliban. Or...


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 12, 2002)

Of course I realise I will never be in the top 10 once the boards are fully up. That is why I am making an effort to stay in the top 3 while testing the boards.


----------



## Lidda (Jan 12, 2002)

I think the 'top ten' would be better named as the 'ten who have the most free time and still live in their parents' basement'.

Mother?


----------



## TalonComics (Jan 13, 2002)

*No basements in Texas*

But that leaves out Texas and Louisiana as they just don't make basements for houses down here. 

~D


----------



## Vuron (Jan 14, 2002)

I'll have you know I didn't even use a computer this weekend. I was too busy going to the movies and before you make any snappy remarks not one of the movies I saw was LotR!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2002)

You didn't use a computer for an entire weekend, Vuron?   I hope that you're feeling better now!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 14, 2002)

I didn't use a computer for three whole days last weekend.  I was NOT feeling well.  My wife and kid were doing worse, but I was feeling about as bad as I ever have...


----------



## Vuron (Jan 14, 2002)

/me ignores the moaning and whining off cyberzombie 

Yes I didn't log online once after getting off work friday afternoon and it was an unfortunate thing because Lidda wanted some hot halfling cybersexxor!


----------

